
Tesla to Cut 3,000 Jobs in Bid to Push Model 3 into the Mass Market - non_sequitur
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/18/business/tesla-cutting-jobs.html
======
chmaynard
Tesla to 3,000 workers: "Thanks for working long hours under often brutal
conditions to help us ramp up Model 3 production. Sorry, we don't need you any
more. Goodbye, good luck, and have a nice day."

------
jansan
"Tesla to Cut 3,000 Jobs in Bid to Push Model 3 into the Mass Market" sounds a
lot like Newspeak language.

